# A Better Calculator



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Lets face it, the windows calculator sucks, no tape, and limited calculations,

I found This at PC magazine, and it is a excellent replacement.

It runs a tape of your calculations, has a handy conversion table, and is easy to use.
While not fancy, it has all the functions windows calculator should have had. Rhett


----------



## AngryClip (Jun 14, 2002)

after the lengthy registraion process i have downloaded t and it is great, thanx


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I was already a member of ZD net, so the link worked for me , forgot you would have to sign up !

At least it's free, so all your out is a bit of time  !...Rhett


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

For those of you running WinXP, XP PowerToys includes a scientific calculator - PowerCalc.exe

Gram


----------



## keyes (Jul 4, 2002)

Right...and Win98 has a scientific also...even back to Win95, I
think.

But a log, i.e., tape, would be nice.


----------

